# TAMPA LRM..



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

who's gonna be there?


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 23 2008, 07:52 PM~9766447
> *who's gonna be there?
> *




ME!!! :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

MIDWEST might bring some hoppers down


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

JACKSONVILLE WILL BE THERE FOUW SHOUW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

JACKSONVILLE WILL BE THERE FOUW SHOUW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

You know them OBSESSION boys will be in the house!


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

You know them OBSESSION boys will be in the house!


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i thought about hauling the 64 down there


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 24 2008, 05:58 AM~9770637
> *i thought about hauling the 64 down there
> *



What are you waiting for homie...........Put that bitch on the trailer and come on... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jan 24 2008, 06:50 AM~9770679
> *What are you waiting for homie...........Put that bitch on the trailer and come on... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hahaa,i wish it was that easy,i have to put it together since its a 15hour trip one way :0


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:0


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ttopstouchless (Mar 16, 2005)

will be there???


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 24 2008, 05:58 AM~9770637
> *i thought about hauling the 64 down there
> *


looks like a no go,the vaction spot for that week was taken :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 25 2008, 06:42 AM~9779910
> *looks like a no go,the vaction spot  for that week was taken :angry:
> *


sorry bro


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jan 25 2008, 06:07 AM~9779934
> *sorry bro
> *


 :thumbsdown: DUDE ITS ON SUNDAY AND ITS HOUR AWAY FROM THE HOUSE..


----------



## AM Express (Jan 22, 2008)

im going I have to transport around 3 to 4 rigs from mia and maybe 1 truck from NC
if you need a transport let me know


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M (Apr 28, 2007)

ill be there wish i can bring the 84kutty!  but she still in the slow progrcess.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 25 2008, 05:42 AM~9779910
> *looks like a no go,the vaction spot  for that week was taken :angry:
> *


come on now,,,,,try little harder....see what u can do :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 25 2008, 07:49 PM~9784370
> *come on now,,,,,try little harder....see what u can do :biggrin:
> *


the only other option is call in for 4days, and that will give me a total of 16points, 24points and im fired :0


----------



## KADILAKIN (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 26 2008, 04:39 AM~9787920
> *the only other option is call in for 4days, and that will give me a total of 16points, 24points and im fired :0
> *



how bad do you want to go :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: you'll have 8 points left :biggrin:


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

WE'LL BE THERE 2


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by modowned.com_@Jan 26 2008, 07:25 AM~9788036
> *how bad do you want to go :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize: you'll have 8 points left  :biggrin:
> *


x1,000,000













dont fuk up no more during the year...just say u are really sick.....or go ahead and tell them u got a family reunion to go to....... :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 26 2008, 06:30 PM~9790915
> *x1,000,000
> dont fuk up no more during the year...just say u are really sick.....or go ahead and tell them u got a family reunion to go to....... :biggrin:
> *


hahaa, i would prolly be ok, ive been there 5years and never had a point :cheesy:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 27 2008, 06:31 AM~9794320
> *hahaa, i would prolly be ok, ive been there 5years and never had a point :cheesy:
> *


ok then,,,its set...start planning now.....we are staying at place called the Masters Inn tampa fairgrounds,,,,,,,its suppose to be real close to the actual show,i think our rooms were 61.00 bucks per night http://reservations.hotelscheap.org/hotel/...neachroom=2%2c2


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MR. OBSESSION_@Jan 23 2008, 09:51 PM~9768568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Jan 26 2008, 11:08 AM~9788436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yes we are and we're going to dade city friday 
going to have a cookout :biggrin:


----------



## yoda (Jan 28, 2008)

be there I will


----------



## AM Express (Jan 22, 2008)

ill be there

 
[/quote]


----------



## stillTIPPINon3 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Jan 26 2008, 09:08 AM~9788436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


will this chevy be there???...i've always loved that muthafuka! :cheesy:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillTIPPINon3_@Jan 29 2008, 11:48 PM~9818416
> *will this chevy be there???...i've always loved that muthafuka!  :cheesy:
> *


it be in dade city friday 
friday night at tampa :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

new rims
















[/quote]


----------



## stillTIPPINon3 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Jan 30 2008, 07:03 AM~9820429
> *it be in dade city friday
> friday night  at tampa :biggrin:
> *


niiiice!!! i wont be there until Saturday though,,...damn i love that chevy! :biggrin:


----------



## stillTIPPINon3 (Dec 18, 2005)

Whose gonna be cooking-out down there???,,, :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

67Juiced are you going ????


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## stillTIPPINon3 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Jan 30 2008, 07:54 AM~9820640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stillTIPPINon3 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. OBSESSION_@Jan 23 2008, 09:51 PM~9768568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Jan 30 2008, 08:54 AM~9820640
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YOU BOYS AIN;T GOING NO WHERE LOLOLOL HOLLA ATCH YA BOYS


----------



## AM Express (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt 4 tampa


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

TTTAMPA :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Where is a good place to stay? Some where close and can handle car trailers. :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Feb 2 2008, 03:29 PM~9849858
> *Where is a good place to stay? Some where close and can handle car trailers. :biggrin:
> *


i dunno,,maybe one of the tampa boys can answer that one,,,,we are stayin at place called ''masters inn" its suppose to be real close to the show i think.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Any one else? :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Feb 4 2008, 11:01 AM~9861081
> *Any one else? :biggrin:
> *


I TALKED TO LOGAN THIS WEEK.. HE CAN INTO TOWN AT SCOTTS HOUSE TO WATCH THE SUPERBOWL....AND I AGIAN I MISSED HIS CALL.. I STILL HAVE TO WORK ON THAT....SEE A IN TAMPA............... :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Feb 4 2008, 12:06 PM~9861103
> *I TALKED TO LOGAN THIS WEEK.. HE CAN INTO TOWN AT SCOTTS HOUSE TO WATCH THE SUPERBOWL....AND I AGIAN I MISSED HIS CALL.. I STILL HAVE TO WORK ON THAT....SEE A IN TAMPA............... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## stillTIPPINon3 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Feb 2 2008, 02:22 PM~9849827
> *TTTAMPA :biggrin:
> *


 uffin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

I'll be there! I received my registrations in the mail yesterday. 

It's goning to be a busy weekend. I have a show in Daytona the 29th. Rolling back to my house and hitting Tampa Sunday morning. :0


----------



## stillTIPPINon3 (Dec 18, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

We will be there!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Just booked the hotel rooms


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Feb 6 2008, 10:33 PM~9881838
> *Just booked the hotel rooms
> *




Something I Need To Do... :biggrin:


----------



## stillTIPPINon3 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 6 2008, 08:50 PM~9882088
> *Something I Need To Do...  :biggrin:
> *


  Masters Inn


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stillTIPPINon3_@Feb 6 2008, 10:56 PM~9882182
> *  Masters Inn
> *


  that's the place to be


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Feb 6 2008, 10:08 PM~9882319
> * that's the place to be
> *


thats where we'll be  :biggrin:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Feb 7 2008, 12:07 AM~9883058
> *thats where we'll be  :biggrin:
> *


looks like it will be a full house


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Feb 7 2008, 04:03 PM~9888001
> *looks like it will be a full house
> *


nice,,,look forward to meetin everyone,,,,i never met anybody off layiltow before :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

TEAM HIGH HITTER WILL BE THERE WITH 5 HOPPING.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Feb 8 2008, 08:35 AM~9893607
> *TEAM HIGH HITTER WILL BE THERE WITH 5 HOPPING.
> *


 :0


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Feb 6 2008, 09:33 PM~9881838
> *Just booked the hotel rooms
> *


WE ARE STAYN WITH YOU


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Feb 10 2008, 11:01 AM~9907917
> *WE ARE STAYN WITH YOU
> *


 :no:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Feb 10 2008, 10:03 AM~9907923
> *:no:
> *


SOME TIMES NO IS NOT GOOD ENOUGH.........FRIENDS LET FRIENDS STAY FREE AT LAC LIFE HOTEL.COM


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Feb 10 2008, 11:05 AM~9907933
> *SOME TIMES NO IS NOT GOOD ENOUGH.........FRIENDS LET FRIENDS STAY FREE AT LAC LIFE HOTEL.COM
> *


hows hell no sound then? :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Feb 10 2008, 10:07 AM~9907939
> *hows hell no sound then? :biggrin:
> *


WE THEN PARTY AT YOUR HOTEL THEN..HOWS THAT..................... :angry:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Feb 10 2008, 11:11 AM~9907956
> *WE THEN PARTY AT YOUR HOTEL THEN..HOWS THAT..................... :angry:
> *


lol have you guys figured out where you're gonna stay yet?


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Feb 10 2008, 10:14 AM~9907971
> *lol have you guys figured out where you're gonna stay yet?
> *


NO WE DO NOT PLAN THAT FAR..PROBABLY THE BAYMOUNT..NO ONE HAS OFFERED HOTELS.........BAYMOUNT IS OUR OLD STOMPING GROUNDS :0


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Feb 10 2008, 11:20 AM~9907997
> *NO WE DO NOT PLAN THAT FAR..PROBABLY THE BAYMOUNT..NO ONE HAS OFFERED HOTELS.........BAYMOUNT IS OUR OLD STOMPING GROUNDS :0
> *


where's that? close to the fairgrounds?


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Feb 10 2008, 10:34 AM~9908066
> *where's that? close to the fairgrounds?
> *


ON 301 ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE FAIR GROUNDS ...I GOT 10 YRS OF WAR STORYS IN THAT BITCH..


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Feb 10 2008, 07:58 PM~9910672
> *ON 301 ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE FAIR GROUNDS ...I GOT 10 YRS OF WAR STORYS IN THAT BITCH..
> *


oh ok, masters in is only about a mile away and everyone ends up there


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Feb 8 2008, 08:35 AM~9893607
> *TEAM HIGH HITTER WILL BE THERE WITH 5 HOPPING.
> *


maybe 4 now


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Feb 10 2008, 08:29 PM~9910908
> *maybe 4 now
> *


uh oh, what happened?


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Feb 10 2008, 07:29 PM~9910917
> *uh oh, what happened?
> *


x2


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Feb 10 2008, 08:29 PM~9910917
> *uh oh, what happened?
> *


too many cars not enough time


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Feb 11 2008, 02:48 PM~9916646
> *too many cars not enough time
> *


ohhhh


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

got our rooms :biggrin: 
she's ready too


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Feb 11 2008, 08:04 PM~9919013
> *got our rooms  :biggrin:
> she's ready too
> 
> ...


where you guys stayin?


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## loco4 (Jul 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low350_@Feb 11 2008, 11:05 PM~9921706
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: CANT WAIT 2 CHECK OUT DIS TIGHT RIDE UP CLOSE


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

where is the after hopp going to take place?????


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84+Feb 10 2008, 08:29 PM~9910908-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SAME PLACE AS LAST YEAR MAYBE? AT DIAMOND DAVES SHOP AGAIN..IT WAS A GOOD SPOT...WHAT YOU GUYS THINK?


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

ttt


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Feb 14 2008, 11:23 PM~9946378
> *SAME PLACE AS LAST YEAR MAYBE? AT DIAMOND DAVES SHOP AGAIN..IT WAS A GOOD SPOT...WHAT YOU GUYS THINK?
> *


sounds good :thumbsup:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Feb 15 2008, 12:08 PM~9949130
> *sounds good :thumbsup:
> *


X2 LETS TRY IT OUT..


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Feb 15 2008, 12:37 PM~9949332
> *X2 LETS TRY IT OUT..
> *


 :yes:


----------



## AM Express (Jan 22, 2008)

need a car transported to the show and back let me know


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

TTTAMPA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Where can I get info about registration?


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

http://krang.lowridermagazine.com/lowrider...300-GOLOapp.pdf


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Feb 14 2008, 10:23 PM~9946378
> *SAME PLACE AS LAST YEAR MAYBE? AT DIAMOND DAVES SHOP AGAIN..IT WAS A GOOD SPOT...WHAT YOU GUYS THINK?
> *


FUCK THAT !!!


NO THAT'S COOL HELL I FELL IN THAT FUCKIN DITCH LAST YEAR MAN AND FUCKED UP ALL MY SHIT SHOE'S SHOCKS PANT'S SHIT JUST WASN'T RIGHT !!!!


LOLOLOLOL :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Feb 17 2008, 07:20 PM~9965494
> *Where can I get info about registration?
> *



COME TO THE MEETIN ON MARCH 2 WITH MIKE AND WE'LL TAKE CARE OF YOU HOMIE!!!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Where is a good place to stay? Im leaving now! I might make it on time!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Feb 17 2008, 08:34 PM~9965596
> *http://krang.lowridermagazine.com/lowrider...300-GOLOapp.pdf
> *


Thanks


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Feb 17 2008, 09:47 PM~9966161
> *COME TO THE MEETIN ON MARCH 2 WITH MIKE AND WE'LL TAKE CARE OF YOU HOMIE!!!!
> *


Cool. I spoke with Mike about the meeting the other day. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

remember to clear you memory cards off your cameras :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Feb 17 2008, 09:45 PM~9966151
> *FUCK THAT !!!
> NO THAT'S COOL HELL I FELL IN THAT FUCKIN DITCH LAST YEAR MAN AND FUCKED UP ALL MY SHIT SHOE'S SHOCKS PANT'S SHIT JUST WASN'T RIGHT !!!!
> LOLOLOLOL :biggrin:
> *


bahahahaha!


IM GOING TO DAVES IN A LIL BIT TO LET HIM KNOW WE GONNA BEOUT THERE AGAIN


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AM Express_@Feb 15 2008, 12:17 PM~9950053
> *need a car transported to the show and back let me know
> *


 wats going on i have a car going to the tampa show thats already in florida but i needed transported back home in new jersey is it possible pm a price


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 17 2008, 09:15 PM~9966435
> *Where is a good place to stay? Im leaving now! I might make it on time!!!
> 
> 
> ...



hey fool you got that car together i ain't been able to find the build site for it


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Majestic$4Life_@Feb 18 2008, 08:27 AM~9969409
> *remember to clear you memory cards off your cameras :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i got 8 mem.cards,,i gotta worry bout batteries :uh: they will run out way before the cards... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## ttopstouchless (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Feb 7 2008, 10:36 PM~9891608
> *nice,,,look forward to meetin everyone,,,,i never met anybody off layiltow before :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



thats a lie...i think you met your boi delta88 in pc few years back....lol...jk


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Feb 18 2008, 06:56 PM~9973528
> *hey fool you got that car together i ain't been able to find the build site for it
> *


 :no: Its getting there! Where is everybody staying at in Tampa/


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 19 2008, 01:08 AM~9976213
> *:no: Its getting there! Where is everybody staying at in Tampa/
> *


Masters Inn :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Feb 19 2008, 07:47 AM~9977512
> *Masters Inn :thumbsup:
> *


You got a #?


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 19 2008, 10:54 AM~9977758
> *You got a #?
> *


813-623-6667 

you bringin the lac? :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Feb 19 2008, 08:59 AM~9977779
> *813-623-6667
> 
> you bringin the lac? :biggrin:
> *


Hopefully both of them!!! :biggrin: 
Thanks Homie!


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Feb 19 2008, 08:47 AM~9977512
> *Masters Inn :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 19 2008, 11:22 AM~9977893
> *Hopefully both of them!!!  :biggrin:
> Thanks Homie!
> *


no problem, I can't wait to see the baby blue one...that bitch is bad ass


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Feb 19 2008, 09:35 AM~9977945
> *no problem, I can't wait to see the baby blue one...that bitch is bad ass
> *


We trying to finish it up now!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 19 2008, 11:44 AM~9978000
> *We trying to finish it up now!
> *


 :thumbsup: good luck and hope to see it there


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Feb 11 2008, 06:04 PM~9919013
> *got our rooms  :biggrin:
> she's ready too
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :0 :nicoderm:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*ROLLIN C.C. WILL BE OUT THERE *  :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Feb 11 2008, 07:04 PM~9919013
> *got our rooms  :biggrin:
> she's ready too
> 
> ...



:0 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 19 2008, 10:44 AM~9978000
> *We trying to finish it up now!
> *



KRICKET WE STAYING AT THE DAYS INN BUT THEY FULL!!!!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

_*LOWRIDING SUPER STARS OF OBSESSION CAR CLUB*_ WILL BE IN DA HOUSE


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

AY HOW MANY OF YALL BUY TICKETS ON THE INTERNET TO SKIP THE LINES


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

TTT


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

when and where is the after hop 
trying to make it down there 90% shure I will be there


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

ttTampa


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Feb 20 2008, 11:53 PM~9991987
> *ttTampa
> *






:biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## AM Express (Jan 22, 2008)

Auto Transport Quotes, Great service & Great Prices

Let me know if you need an auto transport. We transport all over the us. We also have car show specials for multiple cars.


We are an automotive transporting company dedicated to bringing you the quickest, safest, and most detail oriented service for the task of transporting your automobile. But why pick us? Here are some great reasons:

*Great Pricing. *All inclusive prices. *Bonded and insured. 
*Excellent Service. *Door to door service. *Single Truck Transport Service. 
*Quality Transport. *Nationwide truck network *Detailed Updates 

AM Express Auto Transport is a licensed and bonded company by the Department of Transportation

www.amexpressautotransport.com
toll free 1866-662-5337
local 954-874-6385
Ask for Albert


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Feb 6 2008, 07:19 PM~9880885
> *We will be there!
> *


yezzir!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

TEAM HIGH HITTER WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Feb 20 2008, 02:26 AM~9984837
> *AY HOW MANY OF YALL BUY TICKETS ON THE INTERNET TO SKIP THE LINES
> *


You can skip the line by bringing your car dude!  & you get 3 wristbands instead of 1


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Feb 21 2008, 05:28 PM~9997573
> *You can skip the line by bringing your car dude!   & you get 3 wristbands instead of 1
> *



you going to have your's there fred ??? seen pics


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Feb 21 2008, 05:49 PM~9998362
> *you going to have your's there fred ??? seen pics
> *


yes! but not the one i'm selling.....the other one


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Feb 21 2008, 06:55 PM~9998446
> *yes! but not the one i'm selling.....the other one
> *



witch one????


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: POONJAB63, 94Fleetwoodswangin, payfred


CAN'T WAIT TILL LOWRIDER...........WONDERING IF IT GOING TO LIKE THE SAME IN THE PAST..I HEAR NEW OWNERS....


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Feb 21 2008, 06:03 PM~9998519
> *witch one????
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Feb 21 2008, 07:06 PM~9998550
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: POONJAB63, 94Fleetwoodswangin, payfred
> CAN'T WAIT TILL LOWRIDER...........WONDERING IF IT GOING TO LIKE THE SAME IN THE PAST..I HEAR NEW OWNERS....
> *



aw shit man that's been like 5 mouths ago


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Feb 21 2008, 07:07 PM~9998561
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yea that is the one i was thinking of you need to bring that thing out to obsession fest this year sept. 7 shit every major club was there but uce


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Feb 21 2008, 06:10 PM~9998603
> *yea that is the one i was thinking of you need to bring that thing out to obsession fest this year sept. 7 shit every major club was there but uce
> *


This year we'll be there.  Hated to miss the last one too but we had alot going on at the time (improving our cars, preping for Vegas, etc.) But no excuse in 08!!! :cheesy:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Feb 21 2008, 07:16 PM~9998668
> *This year we'll be there.   Hated to miss the last one too but we had alot going on at the time (improving our cars, preping for Vegas, etc.) But no excuse in 08!!! :cheesy:
> *



yea we rolled it back a couple of weeks for that reason 
and we also moved it closer to n.c.


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

FIRME ESTILO CC ... see u there


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequilero80_@Feb 21 2008, 07:40 PM~9998896
> *FIRME ESTILO CC ... see u there
> *



YEA MAN WAS GOING TO SPEAK IN ORLANDO 
BUT DIDN'T KNOW WHO WAS WHO


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Feb 21 2008, 06:18 PM~9998690
> *yea we rolled it back a couple of weeks for that reason
> and we also moved it closer to n.c.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Feb 21 2008, 07:07 PM~9998561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LUV THE CADDI I SAW IT AT YOUR MOMS WHEN WILL TOOK ME OVER THERE TO BUY YOUR EURO CLIP WHEN I HAD MY TWO DOOR :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Feb 21 2008, 08:21 PM~9999312
> *:thumbsup:
> *



WHAT THE HELL IS THAT PULLING IT ???


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

ttt


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Feb 21 2008, 06:59 PM~9999075
> *YEA MAN WAS GOING TO SPEAK IN ORLANDO
> BUT DIDN'T KNOW WHO WAS WHO
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)




----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

not bringin a car but ima be there

bringin a 74 schwinn


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Feb 21 2008, 07:30 PM~9999428
> *WHAT THE HELL IS THAT PULLING IT ???
> *


Lexus LX470

That fucker pulls with the best of em!


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Feb 21 2008, 07:23 PM~9999345
> *LUV THE CADDI I SAW IT AT YOUR MOMS WHEN WILL TOOK ME OVER THERE TO BUY YOUR EURO CLIP WHEN I HAD MY TWO DOOR :biggrin:
> *


So you saw my car when it was in its infancy stage!


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Feb 24 2008, 05:06 PM~10018914
> *Lexus LX470
> 
> That fucker pulls with the best of em!
> *



NO SHIT !!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

TTT


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

BUMP


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64SS (Feb 9, 2003)

Is Ybor still the place to go in Tampa?!


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64SS_@Feb 27 2008, 06:12 PM~10044071
> *Is Ybor still the place to go in Tampa?!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64SS_@Feb 27 2008, 06:12 PM~10044071
> *Is Ybor still the place to go in Tampa?!
> *


STILL A GOOD PLACE TO CHILL BUT NOT WITH A LOLO , YOU'LL GET PULLED OVER FOR STUPID SHIT


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

I might be rolling up there with Lowyalty


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

PURO LOWS C.C. WILL BE THERE WITH 10 RIDES


----------



## cam383rs (Oct 4, 2006)

I'll be there...hey Mo what cars are you all bringin, and when are you leaving to go? I'm bringing the Cutty but I'll be hauling it in an enclosed.


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

saturday night Ybor :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Feb 19 2008, 04:02 PM~9980278
> *LOWRIDING SUPER STARS OF OBSESSION CAR CLUB WILL BE IN DA HOUSE
> 
> 
> ...


WE READY!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Feb 28 2008, 08:09 PM~10054112
> *WE READY!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cam383rs_@Feb 28 2008, 08:37 PM~10053791
> *I'll be there...hey Mo what cars are you all bringin, and when are you leaving to go? I'm bringing the Cutty but I'll be hauling it in an enclosed.
> *


cool,,,,,im workin on the Lincoln still.....should be done in time.. :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Feb 28 2008, 08:29 PM~10054347
> *cool,,,,,im workin on the Lincoln still.....should be done in time.. :biggrin:
> *


Hope its the pink one in your avatar! Please say it is! :worship:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 28 2008, 10:19 PM~10054803
> *Hope its the pink one in your avatar! Please say it is!  :worship:
> *


 :no: i wish :no:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Feb 29 2008, 08:07 AM~10056888
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin: WE WILL BE OUT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 64SS (Feb 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Feb 28 2008, 07:45 PM~10053850
> *saturday night Ybor  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: FO SHO!!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 29 2008, 12:37 PM~10058456
> *:biggrin: WE WILL BE OUT THERE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



need to get with you guy's at the show !!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:* ME *:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

im ready :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 3 2008, 07:54 AM~10075424
> *im ready  :biggrin:
> *



me too, too bad my car isnt


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

orlando florida local pick up only
parting out a straight 1991 cadillac fleetwood brougham

everything!!!
pm me or call me 407 405 3489

no rsut or dents

hood 
doors ( all are left)
bumpers (front and rear) (i have 3 rear)
trunk
fender (pass side)
trim 
glass
seats
headerpanel (i have 3) complete or bare
interior tan leather (driver seat worn)
carpet
motor 4100
tranz i think metric see the pictures

cheap prices ... buy what you need b4 it all goes to the junk yard

some parts not pictured ask


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

the 'I' will be there


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

WONDER HOW THE NEW OWNERS ARE GOING TO RUN THE SHOW :0


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 2 2008, 01:56 AM~10068992
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  ME  :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *



YOU WHO ???????WHAT'S UP WITH YA


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Majestic$4Life_@Mar 3 2008, 08:12 AM~10075471
> *me too, too bad my car isnt
> *


I 2nd that.


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 2 2008, 02:56 AM~10068992
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  ME  :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *




:wave:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Where is everybody staying? 

Info and #


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 7 2008, 02:30 AM~10110817
> *Where is everybody staying?
> 
> Info and #
> *


Masters Inn Tampa-Fairgrounds
6626 E Dr Martin Luther King Blvd
Tampa, FL 33619
813-623-6667


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Mar 7 2008, 08:55 AM~10111563
> *Masters Inn Tampa-Fairgrounds
> 6626 E Dr Martin Luther King Blvd
> Tampa, FL 33619
> ...


x2  :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Mar 7 2008, 09:44 PM~10117707
> *x2   :biggrin:
> *


Calling now!!!


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

Where is the after hopp going to be??? same spot as last year? i know there is a huge parking lot just a mile west of the fair grounds, off MLK. across the street from the micky D's.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 7 2008, 11:31 PM~10117980
> *Calling now!!!
> *


whats the word,,,,did u get room? :biggrin:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Mar 8 2008, 09:31 PM~10124044
> *whats the word,,,,did u get room? :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## orange 83 (Apr 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Feb 8 2008, 08:35 AM~9893607
> *TEAM HIGH HITTER WILL BE THERE WITH 5 HOPPING.
> *


Jacksonville High Hitter is bringing 5 cars to hop or Orlando is?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orange 83_@Mar 10 2008, 02:57 PM~10135208
> *Jacksonville High Hitter is bringing 5 cars to hop or Orlando is?
> *


Where is the after hop going to be?


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 10 2008, 05:31 PM~10136325
> *Where is the after hop going to be?
> *


yeah where?????


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

i think they was saying at that trim shop


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## mosca (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Mar 4 2008, 11:33 AM~10085883
> *
> *


Wuz up dude :wave:


----------



## Mario aka LilJuan (Apr 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 23 2008, 08:52 PM~9766447
> *who's gonna be there?
> *












LIVING IT UP FROM ATL!!!


----------



## AM Express (Jan 22, 2008)

WE TAKEING 14 CARS


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 29 2008, 10:37 AM~10058456
> *:biggrin: WE WILL BE OUT THERE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## GoodTimesFL (Sep 6, 2007)

ILL GO WITH MY HOMIE FLACO FROM .:GOOD TIMES:.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

will be there for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

I will be there for a week weres the spot at


----------



## Bowtieclassic.com (Jul 12, 2002)

Bowtie Classics will be there!


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Mar 14 2008, 09:25 PM~10170715
> *I will be there for a week weres the spot at
> 
> 
> ...


THE SHOW IS JUST OFF INTERSTATE 4. BEHIND THE CASINO. OFF OF MLK AND OREINT RD. BUT IM NOT SURE WHERE THE AFTER HOPP IS GOING TO BE. WE ARE GOING TO TALK ABOUT IT AT THE SHOW.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by purolows 72 mc_@Mar 14 2008, 06:41 PM~10170821
> *THE SHOW IS JUST OFF INTERSTATE 4. BEHIND THE CASINO. OFF OF MLK AND OREINT RD. BUT IM NOT SURE WHERE THE AFTER HOPP IS GOING TO BE. WE ARE GOING TO TALK ABOUT IT AT THE SHOW.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

BRING THIS MONTHS LRM AND GET THEM SIGNED 
BECAUSE THEM OBSESSION 64'S WILL BE THERE FO SHO...LOLOLOL


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

tryin to make it down there :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Mar 15 2008, 10:29 AM~10173923
> *BRING THIS MONTHS LRM AND GET THEM SIGNED
> BECAUSE THEM OBSESSION 64'S WILL BE THERE FO SHO...LOLOLOL
> 
> ...




:roflmao:




Good One Perry!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

The *Suites* Are Booked, See You Guys In Tampa! :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

See You Guys In TaMpa


----------



## orange 83 (Apr 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtieclassic.com_@Mar 14 2008, 08:30 PM~10170752
> *Bowtie Classics will be there!
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good


----------



## GoodTimesFL (Sep 6, 2007)

is there anythin goin on after the show???


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

does anyone have the details on the show address hours of the show the whole deal


----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## orange 83 (Apr 4, 2005)

i heard the after hop will be at the same place as last year


----------



## BeAnZ (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orange 83_@Mar 19 2008, 05:14 PM~10207410
> *i heard the after hop will be at the same place as last year
> *


yes it is


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orange 83_@Mar 19 2008, 05:14 PM~10207410
> *i heard the after hop will be at the same place as last year
> *


 :yes:


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

whats up with Saturday night? im bringing lots of singles and maybe a few fives, ha


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Mar 19 2008, 09:41 PM~10209608
> *whats up with Saturday night?    im bringing lots of singles and maybe a few fives,  ha
> *





Wheres The Spot? :biggrin:


----------



## linkon3yadig (Feb 11, 2008)

hey for sat night is there gunna be a cruise for all low i think we should run the streets mayby meet at miami subs off of dalemarby and columbus ???? or somthing


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Mar 18 2008, 12:02 PM~10196267
> **these places are 2 different shops in the same location. many local riders know where its at...ask around they'll tell ya.
> 
> ~Diamond Dave's Upholstery (813) 627-0390
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Mar 19 2008, 07:41 PM~10209608
> *whats up with Saturday night?    im bringing lots of singles and maybe a few fives,  ha
> *



hey ruben we going to get into a good steak and then some patron

what's up you boy's 

oh we bring out the wifies so we can't do no naked clubs  

let me know perry!!!!!


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

how far is the hop from the show grounds,,,


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Mar 21 2008, 11:29 PM~10226679
> *how far is the hop from the show grounds,,,
> *


ONLY BOUT A MILE OR TWO ...NOT THAT FAR


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $RO-KUSTOMKING$_@Mar 17 2008, 06:57 PM~10190624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WE'LL SEE YOU AT THE LINE UP BROTHAS


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 







:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Mar 22 2008, 06:15 PM~10231149
> *ONLY BOUT A MILE OR TWO ...NOT THAT FAR
> *


 thanks  round wat time everbody rollin


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Mar 22 2008, 09:41 PM~10231594
> *thanks    round wat time everbody rollin
> *


A LITTLE BIT AFTER THE SHOW..I'LL MAKE SURE THOUGH AND LET YOU GUYS KNOW


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

yall keep me informed on whats goin down,,so i can be there.. :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Mar 21 2008, 04:59 PM~10224772
> *hey ruben we going to get into a good steak and then some patron
> 
> what's up you boy's
> ...


SHIT THAT THAT WOULD CAUSE FOR SOME DRINKING GAMES.. WITH TEAM HIGH HITTER


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

GETTING CLOSER hno:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Mar 23 2008, 10:46 AM~10234012
> *GETTING CLOSER hno:
> *


hno:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Mar 22 2008, 09:24 PM~10231196
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





See You On Saturday Homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

hno: GETTING CLOSER


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

almost here :werd:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Mar 24 2008, 08:09 AM~10240529
> *hno: GETTING CLOSER
> *


x98'.................................Lincoln hno:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 24 2008, 12:20 AM~10239594
> *See You On Saturday Homie... :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Mar 24 2008, 08:42 AM~10240727
> *almost here  :werd:
> *


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Mar 24 2008, 11:30 AM~10241351
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Mar 24 2008, 12:49 PM~10242369
> *:uh:
> *


YOUR LIKE THE 4TH NINJA THAT COULD CAUSE IF I FUCK UP YOUR RIGHT THERE TO BLAST ME ON IT......... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

see ya's there


----------



## 64SS (Feb 9, 2003)

What's the plans for Sat. night?!!!


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Mar 25 2008, 09:42 AM~10249958
> *
> *


WHAT UP MAN


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

see yall homies soon :wave:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Im on my way :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64SS_@Mar 25 2008, 09:08 AM~10249255
> *What's the plans for Sat. night?!!!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

:0


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Mar 25 2008, 04:40 PM~10252764
> *Im on my way :biggrin:
> *


safe trip....


----------



## Mario aka LilJuan (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Mar 25 2008, 05:40 PM~10252764
> *Im on my way :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

leaving in 1 hour / 23 hour drive uffin: everbody have saft drive 2 da show


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Mar 26 2008, 10:46 AM~10258835
> *leaving in 1 hour / 23 hour drive  uffin:  everbody have saft drive 2 da show
> *


SAFE TRIP..SEE YOU GUYS AT THE LINE UP


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Mar 26 2008, 11:46 AM~10258835
> *leaving in 1 hour / 23 hour drive  uffin:  everbody have saft drive 2 da show
> *


BE SAFE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:tears: i'm missing it this year


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

everybody be safe....i'll be headed out as soon as i get my car back together :uh:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i wish i could go, i couldnt get that vaction spot tho


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

AY LAYITLOW PEOPLE MAKE SURE TO HAVE YOUR L.I.L NAME ON YALLS SHIRT SO SO WE KNOW WHOS THERE AND SAY WHATS UP :biggrin: J.K SEE YALL THERE


KILLA G,POLKCOUNTY G,AND ETOWN RIDER GONNA BE THERE


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

ALL YA THAT ARE COMIN DOWN FOR THE TAMPA SHOW, HAVE A SAFE TRIP AND WE'LL SEE YA WHEN YA GET IN............


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Mar 26 2008, 03:22 PM~10261457
> *AY LAYITLOW PEOPLE MAKE SURE TO HAVE YOUR L.I.L NAME ON YALLS SHIRT SO SO WE KNOW WHOS THERE AND SAY WHATS UP  :biggrin:  J.K SEE YALL THERE
> KILLA G,POLKCOUNTY G,AND ETOWN RIDER GONNA BE THERE
> *



HEY I'L BE THE BIG ASS WHITE BOY WITH AN OBSESSION SHIRT ON 
HUNGOVER :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Mar 26 2008, 03:17 PM~10261014
> *:tears: i'm missing it this year
> *


damnit wally ...


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Mar 26 2008, 03:22 PM~10261457
> *AY LAYITLOW PEOPLE MAKE SURE TO HAVE YOUR L.I.L NAME ON YALLS SHIRT SO SO WE KNOW WHOS THERE AND SAY WHATS UP  :biggrin:  J.K SEE YALL THERE
> KILLA G,POLKCOUNTY G,AND ETOWN RIDER GONNA BE THERE
> *


u will see me in R.O shirt......and black 98' Lincoln :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low350_@Mar 26 2008, 05:15 PM~10261403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Mar 26 2008, 03:37 PM~10262021
> *u will see me in R.O shirt......and black 98' Lincoln :biggrin:
> *


WELL IM TAKING MY LINCOLN BUT JUST TO GET ME THERE.ILL SEE YALL UP THERE DONT KNOW WHAT IM GONNA WEAR BUT ILL SAY WAZ UP


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

il c tha guy wit a pony tail hung over and with a "OBSESSION"shirt on lol


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

everybody need to go ahead and post a pic of what they look like,,,hahaha,,











oh,,,,,my name is Maurice.........or Mo...........just so,,,yall know....and dont have to say,,,, "u wired?" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Mar 26 2008, 12:10 PM~10258988
> *SAFE TRIP..SEE YOU GUYS AT THE LINE UP
> *



:yes:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Mar 27 2008, 12:36 AM~10264881
> *everybody need to go ahead and post a pic of what they look like,,,hahaha,,
> oh,,,,,my name is Maurice.........or Mo...........just so,,,yall know....and dont have to say,,,, "u wired?" :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Mar 26 2008, 05:37 PM~10262021
> *u will see me in R.O shirt......and black 98' Lincoln :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

SEE YOU FOCKERS AT THE LINE UP TOMORROW


----------



## linkon3yadig (Feb 11, 2008)

hey ill be with that 91 black town car sittin on a big three wheel on outside of show with reppin juiced by north tampa customs


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Mar 27 2008, 09:25 AM~10266619
> *SEE YOU FOCKERS AT THE LINE UP TOMORROW
> *


:yes:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:angry: DAMN IT


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

we will be there JOSE & CHAPARRO


----------



## bluecutlass863 (Aug 7, 2005)

polk county will be waiting for the after hop see all you guys there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR. OBSESSION_@Mar 27 2008, 10:00 PM~10271824
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:wave:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluecutlass863_@Mar 27 2008, 07:17 PM~10271941
> *polk county will be waiting for the after hop see all you guys there. :thumbsup:
> *


THATS RITE.
NO CHIPPERS :biggrin:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

25TH STREET RIDERS WILL BE THERE..........LEAVING IN A COPLE HOURS.


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 28 2008, 08:12 AM~10275136
> *25TH STREET RIDERS WILL BE THERE..........LEAVING IN A COPLE HOURS.
> *


safe trip homies.....


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

SEE YOU FOOLS AT THE LINE-UP TONITE :biggrin:


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

this is just a 1 day show right ??? does anyone have the time the doors open its a 4 hour drive for me and i would like to get there at a reasonable time and does anyone have the exact address where the show is


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Mar 28 2008, 01:43 PM~10278114
> *this is just a 1 day show right ???  does anyone have the time the doors open its a 4 hour drive for me and i would like to get there at a reasonable time  and does anyone have the exact address where the show is
> *


 :ugh: :loco: :twak:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

I HEAR THAT ITS CHEAPER TO BUY THE TICKETS ON THE SATURDAY(TOMORROW)BEFORE THE SHOW AND THEY GIVE YOU A WRIST BAND SO YOU WONT HAVE TO WAIT INLINE :0


----------



## 64SS (Feb 9, 2003)

Already a report of an accident with a lowlow. Let's hope everyone is alright.


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Mar 28 2008, 06:47 PM~10278893
> *:ugh:  :loco:  :twak:
> *


OK MAN THANKS FOR THE HELP :uh:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64SS_@Mar 28 2008, 09:04 PM~10279600
> *Already a report of an accident with a lowlow. Let's hope everyone is alright.
> *


I heard that too. From what I hear it was pretty bad as far as the car goes. Hope there were no injuries.


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

whos got the link to the story


----------



## linkon3yadig (Feb 11, 2008)

im gettin there a 4 am for line up i didn't pre register and its 60 bucks owell show starts at 11 -to 5 i think


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Just headed out... 8 hour drive...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

fawk... Its 9am, still in Valdosta... Fawking Trailer Flats! :angry:


----------



## caddy4yaass (Jun 15, 2003)

heres some of the cars that are already there :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

To let everyone know that we got in a wreck 
fri night on the way to tampa on 75 to make a long story short every one is ok 
but the the siver 77 mont came off the trailer and did a triple summer salt down the middle of the hwy it is a total loss we went this morning and bought two more 
and we'll be starting on them the first off the week ....

we ain't lettin this shit hold us down !!!!!


i'll post some pics the middle of the week 

I WILL BRING SOME PICS TO THE SHOW CHECK AROUD THE OBSESSION CARS 
FOR PICS AND A BUSTED UP PLAQUE


----------



## caddy4yaass (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Mar 29 2008, 12:46 PM~10283310
> *To let everyone know that we got in a wreck
> fri night on the way to tampa on 75 to make a long story short every one is ok
> but the the siver 77 mont came off the trailer and did a triple summer salt down the middle of the hwy it is a total loss we went this morning and bought two more
> ...


fuck that suxx


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Mar 29 2008, 11:46 AM~10283310
> *To let everyone know that we got in a wreck
> fri night on the way to tampa on 75 to make a long story short every one is ok
> but the the siver 77 mont came off the trailer and did a triple summer salt down the middle of the hwy it is a total loss we went this morning and bought two more
> ...


DAMN..


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

WENT TO BUY MY TICKET THIS MORNING AND LOOKS LIKE A GOOD TURNOUT.SEE YALL TOMORROW :biggrin:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

JUST HEARD ON THE RADIO THAT HURRICANE CHRIS,TRINA,AND LUDACRIS SUPPOSE TO BE THERE TOMORRW.CHINGO BLING WAS SUPPOSE TO BE THERE BUT CANCELLED JUST YESTERDAY.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtieclassic.com (Jul 12, 2002)

Show looked good today. Here are pics!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

looking good, keep the pictures rollin


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Mar 29 2008, 09:45 PM~10286262
> *looking good, keep the pictures rollin
> *


x2 :biggrin: The Big "M" is holdin the fort down!!!


----------



## TampaLight11 (Jun 1, 2007)

word up hommie go pic. one bump 4 tampa!!


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

SEE YALL UP THERE TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

TTT


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT i some of ya'll have a laptop inside there post up some picture 


i really want to see el nergo's crown vic the candy red one and see what wheels and shit he has one it post up 

i could not make it this year


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

where the pics at????


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Ya we stuck in Savannah Ga!!! The drive shaft blowed up going down 95S. chillin in the lobby of the hotel. Cold as hell!!! Cant be fixed until Mon.


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 30 2008, 09:24 AM~10288640
> *Ya we stuck in Savannah Ga!!!  The drive shaft blowed up going down 95S. chillin in the lobby of the hotel. Cold as hell!!!  Cant be fixed until Mon.
> *


damn homie that shit sucksssssss


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

wtf is up with that intake on that red cutlass on the last page


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## caddy4yaass (Jun 15, 2003)

show was ok at best but i here the after show hop is pretty nice


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caddy4yaass_@Mar 30 2008, 05:49 PM~10291666
> *show was ok at best but i here the after show hop is pretty nice
> 
> 
> ...


TTT i hope pics start coming soon and some videos 



post upppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:    
Them OBSESSION cc BOYS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

BIG SHOT TO MY BROTHER FROM MAJESTICS........HOPE EVERYONE GETS HOME SAFE..... :biggrin:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

damn one pic so far what the fuck
lol
come on now that is a tease


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Mar 30 2008, 06:56 PM~10292179
> *damn one pic so far what the fuck
> lol
> come on now that is a tease
> *


X2


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

glad everyone had a good time. now its our turn. san bernardino here I come!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

10pm and nothing yet WTF is going on the after hop still??


----------



## MrsCaddy4yaass (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Mar 30 2008, 08:03 PM~10292709
> *10pm and nothing yet WTF is going on the after hop still??
> *



the hop is still goin on strong as of now..........im too lazy to add my pics now! sry


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

I was a bit dissapointed in the fact that lowrider themselves didnt have much of a booth, I renewed for 2 more years and picked up a shirt and a few extra mags, but damn no vids, no "other" shirts not much of anything. Rides looked tight though! my homeoy who has been lowriding since 94 came with me, first time to a show like this! he was amazed! hoped everyone made it back home safe!


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

here are some fresh uploaded pics, sorry for extra pics and some bluryness

http://s42.photobucket.com/albums/e306/sou...R%20TAMPA%2008/


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Mar 30 2008, 08:51 PM~10293144
> *here are some fresh uploaded pics, sorry for extra pics and some bluryness
> 
> http://s42.photobucket.com/albums/e306/sou...R%20TAMPA%2008/
> *


looking good does anyone have a pic of el nergo crown vic from miami????


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Mar 30 2008, 10:56 PM~10293192
> *looking good does anyone have a pic of el nergo crown vic from miami????
> *



i seen it on tha other post...


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

POST PICS


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

this is all i have for right now i ran out of pace on my digital so i have 3 disposables i have to get developed so ill post a bunch tomarrow


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Mar 30 2008, 11:00 PM~10293239
> *i seen it on tha other post...
> *



www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=401336


3 quarters of tha way down on tha first page...


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Mar 30 2008, 09:04 PM~10293272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YA KEEP IT DOG LEGGEN............. :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

show da rollerz cars


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

ILL POST MORE IN A BIT


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

i have tons of pics and video and pics and video of the after show hop..let me post them on you tube and ill post up a link.. :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

i had a busy weekend..saturday i went to the daytona spring break nationals..its a car stereo thing..hell i got paid a little to go to that,then sunday for the tampa show..big props to goodtimes and majestics car clubs.the show was good.some nice clean rides but the hop was not much..


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

and the after show hop :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

ttt


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Mar 30 2008, 09:04 PM~10294288
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIKS


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

any more pix out there for those who couldn't make it? :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

RUMOR HAS IT THAT THERE WILL NOT BE A LOWRIDER TOUR IN 2009..... :angry:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Mar 31 2008, 10:08 AM~10296633
> *any more pix out there for those who couldn't make it?  :biggrin:
> *


i seen pics now i am ready for the vids


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Mar 31 2008, 12:26 PM~10296797
> *RUMOR HAS IT THAT THERE WILL NOT BE A LOWRIDER TOUR IN 2009..... :angry:
> *


why not whats there reason now


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Mar 31 2008, 11:56 AM~10297104
> *why not whats there reason now
> *


I dont know the actual reason but the show was very small compared to a year or 2 ago and i noticed that its been getting smaller as the years past. Its probubly not worth it for them to come all the way out here anymore. Not making enough profit. :dunno:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Mar 31 2008, 12:05 PM~10297186
> *I dont know the actual reason but the show was very small compared to a year or 2 ago and i noticed that its been getting smaller as the years past. Its probubly not worth it for them to come all the way out here anymore. Not making enough profit.  :dunno:
> *



Ive noticed that as well I remember the last time I showed (04) it was packed out! this year not nearly as many cars as before, even as far as spectators went, there wernt as many... Hopefully they wont get rid of the shows, ive been comming to a lowrider show since 99 or so.


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

I hope they continue to do the show.

Seems like they like to drop the East Coast shows just when we are getting cars finally finished.


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/lowriderto...show/index.html


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

good show peoples got sum pix will post soon


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

'


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Mar 31 2008, 10:56 AM~10297104
> *why not whats there reason now
> *


NO MONEY.........THIS TAMPA SHOW WAS SMALL AND THERE IS USUALLY 100+ IMPORTS THAT THEY ALWAYS LET IN


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

SHouts 2 the BIG M


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

ONE LUV TO LOYALTY FROM NJ.
GLAD TO SEE YA MADE IT HOME SAFE.
MI CASA ES SU CASA, WELCOME ANYTIME FELLAS.


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

thanks homi


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

:wave: just got home :wave:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## ttopstouchless (Mar 16, 2005)

wow i just got home also......


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

who has the hop PICS??????


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

Shouts 2 Rollerz Only


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Mar 31 2008, 12:35 PM~10297505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that a 77-79 lac 90ed out????????????? cuz of the slant back glass


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

posting with Joe Ray


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

Bring Home Best Of show Exellance award And Some specailty awards
closed up ready to be taken back home 2 jersey thanks for the support does who do.


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

shouts 2 everbody that came 2 show, east coast aint all about big rimz we got lows 2 Lowriding Aint dead!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Mar 31 2008, 05:38 PM~10299973
> *:wave: just got home :wave:
> *


HOPE YOU HAD A SAFE TRIP BRO....


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 31 2008, 04:53 PM~10300092
> *is that a 77-79 lac 90ed out????????????? cuz of the slant back glass
> *


  yes siir


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Mar 31 2008, 07:11 PM~10300742
> *  yes siir
> *


ANYMORE PICS OF IT :cheesy:


----------



## bluecutlass863 (Aug 7, 2005)

View My Video

single pump 10 batteries no piston 
polk county doing the damn thang...


----------



## bluecutlass863 (Aug 7, 2005)

single pump piston 
repin that 863


----------



## bluecutlass863 (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluecutlass863_@Mar 31 2008, 08:25 PM~10301455
> *single pump piston
> repin that 863
> *


View My Video


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bluecutlass863_@Mar 31 2008, 06:25 PM~10301455
> *single pump piston
> repin that 863
> *


IT WOULD BE ALOT BETTER IF YOU HAD SOME LIGTHING THERE,,BUT IT LOOKS LIKE IS DOING LIKE 45",,GOOD THOUGH


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

& now


08's show![/b]


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

im uploading the videos of the hop at the show and the after show hop..they take a while to upload...ill post up a link to you tube.... :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Mar 31 2008, 08:28 PM~10302088
> *im uploading the videos of the hop at the show and the after show hop..they take a while to upload...ill post up a link to you tube.... :biggrin:
> *


i didnt see u at the show,,,,, :dunno: .then again,,i didnt know what/who i was lookin for....lol...so many people there


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Mar 31 2008, 07:32 PM~10302123
> *i didnt see u at the show,,,,, :dunno: .then again,,i didnt know what/who i was lookin for....lol...so many people there
> *


i was there..i was at the after show hop also driving the blue buick wagon..im the ugly white guy always wearing a white tee...with a short blonde girl trying to follow me...umm and some kid who follows both of us... :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Mar 31 2008, 07:32 PM~10302123
> *i didnt see u at the show,,,,, :dunno: .then again,,i didnt know what/who i was lookin for....lol...so many people there
> *


heres a real bad pic of..then again any pic with me is a bad one... :cheesy:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Mar 31 2008, 07:46 PM~10302348
> *i was there..i was at the after show hop also driving the blue buick wagon..im the ugly white guy always wearing a white tee...with a short blonde girl trying to follow me...umm and some kid who follows both of us... :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: AND I THOUGHT THAT WAS YOUR FAMILY LOL GUESS I THOUGHT WRONG :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

WHO WON THE HOPP AND WHAT WHERE THE #'S


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

heres some videos of the after show hop :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKuSpf_eS6Y
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klqjL4KoGtg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IIssow2Cy4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCQBliM1mrk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlye_zXaw80
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0PK76kBsTI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5w14B22f2lI


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

one last one of the after show hop :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uTXB4saWGE
heres a few from the show.i was up in the stands and the video isnt the best until i got down in front
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uu1-meX4vco
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xv347Oj7Elc
heres some better ones of the radical car and truck dance.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pC2PdK3NKg4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPa6Ue5XdAc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYyab4ThGfw


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Mar 31 2008, 06:38 PM~10299973
> *:wave: just got home :wave:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 31 2008, 09:32 PM~10301507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS TO LOYALTY C.C. AND OBSESSION C.C. ON MAKING IT TO TAMPA AND SHOWING US LUV :thumbsup: HOPFULLY WE'LL SEE YALL AT THE NEXT BIG SHOW.


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

THANKZ SEE U SOON uffin: uffin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Island Stylin'_@Apr 1 2008, 03:33 PM~10309474
> *CONGRATS TO LOYALTY C.C. AND OBSESSION C.C. ON MAKING IT TO TAMPA AND SHOWING US LUV :thumbsup: HOPFULLY WE'LL SEE YALL AT THE NEXT BIG SHOW.
> *


:biggrin: NICE MEETIN YOU GUYZ ALSO,,,YEAH WILL MEET AGAIN,,,,O HOW BOUT OUR FESTIN SEPT LOL,,THANKS FOR THA PROPS HOMMIE,LOOKIN GOOD OUT THAT WAY CUZZO,TILL THEN STAY UP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Apr 1 2008, 07:54 PM~10311705
> *:biggrin: NICE MEETIN YOU GUYZ ALSO,,,YEAH WILL MEET AGAIN,,,,O HOW BOUT OUR FEST IN SEPT LOL,,THANKS FOR THA PROPS HOMMIE,LOOKIN GOOD OUT THAT WAY CUZZO,TILL THEN STAY UP!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## lowriter (Nov 7, 2007)

i got the REAL after hop videos ill post Later


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Mar 31 2008, 11:43 PM~10304078
> *heres some videos of the after show hop :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKuSpf_eS6Y
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klqjL4KoGtg
> ...




damn my guys said FIRME ESTILO was talkin shit 
about wanting to hop the ls i built
but it looks to me like none of there cars were doing over 40


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluecutlass863_@Mar 31 2008, 07:23 PM~10301435
> *View My Video
> 
> single pump 10 batteries no piston
> ...



hey that shit has that blatter pump in it right???


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriter_@Apr 2 2008, 11:12 PM~10322811
> *i got the REAL after hop videos ill post Later
> *


post them ..i stayed for a while but i had to get going..i also didnt know how late they would be there..


----------



## bluecutlass863 (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Apr 3 2008, 03:27 PM~10326646
> *hey that shit has that blatter pump in it right???
> *


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Apr 3 2008, 03:23 PM~10326619
> *damn my guys said FIRME ESTILO was talkin shit
> about wanting to hop the ls i built
> but it looks to me like none of there cars were doing over 40
> *



I dont know where your guys are getting their info but we wasnt talking shit about yalls ls... it wasnt that tempting anyway :uh: . You need to look a lil closer to those vids. Show us some pics/video of that LS doing over 40. I already did of ours in post your rides LRM topic....


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Gorilla Bob, djdreams, 94Fleetwoodswangin, *bluecutlass863*

:nicoderm:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Apr 3 2008, 01:23 PM~10326619
> *damn my guys said FIRME ESTILO was talkin shit
> about wanting to hop the ls i built
> but it looks to me like none of there cars were doing over 40
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin+Apr 3 2008, 03:23 PM~10326619-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## LocoMC85SS (Aug 15, 2005)

yo firme estilo u wanna sell the black monte


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Apr 3 2008, 07:52 PM~10329012
> *I dont know where your guys are getting their info but we wasnt talking shit about yalls ls... it wasnt that tempting anyway :uh: . You need to look a lil closer to those vids.  Show us some pics/video of that LS doing over 40. I already did of ours in post your rides LRM topic....
> *



WELL THAT'S WHAT HE WAS TELLING ME BUT HELL HE WAS DRUNK LOLOLOL
NAW OUR LS IS DOING MID 30,S SINGLE NO PISTON 
SO IF THAT BLACK WIDOW IS DOULBE MY 78 WANTS SOME


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Mar 31 2008, 08:49 PM~10302392
> *heres a real bad pic of..then again any pic with me is a bad one... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


VERY TRUE, SHE MAKES IT VALUABLE THOUGH! LOL


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Apr 4 2008, 12:31 PM~10334238
> *WELL THAT'S WHAT HE WAS TELLING ME BUT HELL HE WAS DRUNK LOLOLOL
> NAW OUR LS IS DOING MID 30,S SINGLE NO PISTON
> SO IF THAT BLACK WIDOW IS DOULBE MY 78 WANTS SOME
> *


 :0


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Apr 4 2008, 12:31 PM~10334238
> *WELL THAT'S WHAT HE WAS TELLING ME BUT HELL HE WAS DRUNK LOLOLOL
> NAW OUR LS IS DOING MID 30,S SINGLE NO PISTON
> SO IF THAT BLACK WIDOW IS DOULBE MY 78 WANTS SOME
> *


You'll get some


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoMC85SS_@Apr 4 2008, 09:25 AM~10332801
> *yo firme estilo u wanna sell the black monte
> *


I highly doubt he'll sell it, we just finshed putting it back together but ill let him know. Shoot me your number just incase


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Apr 4 2008, 07:15 PM~10337322
> *You'll get some
> *


----------



## lolife'sbabydoll (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin: my boyfriend introduced me to the lowrider scene at the tampa lrm show. he said it was a smaller show than normal but i had a blast...and im now addicted. cant wait to go to my next show with him and learn to hit them switches too.


----------



## lolife'sbabydoll (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin: my boyfriend introduced me to the lowrider scene at the tampa lrm show. he said it was a smaller show than normal but i had a blast...and im now addicted. cant wait to go to my next show with him and learn to hit them switches too.


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lolife'sbabydoll_@Apr 6 2008, 12:27 PM~10348042
> *:biggrin: my boyfriend introduced me to the lowrider scene at the tampa lrm show.  he said it was a smaller show than normal but i had a blast...and im now addicted.  cant wait to go to my next show with him and learn to hit them switches too.
> *


cool.this my girls first lowrider show also..i usualy dont go to the lowrider show but i try to hit all the picnics though..cant wait till the plant city picnic :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## lolife (Feb 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------

